# The result?



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Well after doing everything possible for the last few months such as losing weight, eating warm foods and rinks, eating pineapple core and brazil nuts, keeping my feet and tummy warm and doing acupuncture!!!! I got my BFP today !! OMG!!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations.      
Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy and a happy, healthy LO.

Ellie


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations !

I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Thanks ladies, its still sinking in, cant quite believe it!!


----------



## lexielee (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

